# Vehicle washing



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

On the subject of vehicle washing it is clear that my health no longer permits me to wash the van, but the car wash services are not able to do the roof due to Work at Height regs.

The van now has thick dirty green slime and other disgusting stuff on the roof, but unless I just get a cranked pole to do the roof, and then take it to the car wash to complete I don't really have any other ideas.

Are there any caravan/motorhome valeting outfits in the Chesterfield Sheffield area?
How much to do a complete exterior clean?

Any other ideas (apart from going on the roof or using a step ladder)

Thanks in advance


Otto the geriatric


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We went to a place in Huddersfield a couple of years ago and they hand washed the whole van (Hymer B544) for about £15. It was in a back street manned by Eastern Europeans but very good, even if it was freezing.

HTH.

Denise and Joe


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Otto-de-froste said:


> On the subject of vehicle washing it is clear that my health no longer permits me to wash the van, but the car wash services are not able to do the roof due to Work at Height regs.
> 
> The van now has thick dirty green slime and other disgusting stuff on the roof, but unless I just get a cranked pole to do the roof, and then take it to the car wash to complete I don't really have any other ideas.
> 
> ...


Have a few says out in 'sunny' sussex and we can do a hab service and a full valet!!  

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have sent you a PM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry if I am hijacking your thread, I hope you will not mind me asking a question. 

Has anyone found a vehicle shampoo (or other) which does not leave streaks all over the windscreen. I know copious rinsing helps but it takes so long it is not practical at a public (pay) car wash. Of course I could polish the glass after washing but I would have to carry steps to do that. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Sorry if I am hijacking your thread, I hope you will not mind me asking a question.
> 
> Has anyone found a vehicle shampoo (or other) which does not leave streaks all over the windscreen. I know copious rinsing helps but it takes so long it is not practical at a public (pay) car wash. Of course I could polish the glass after washing but I would have to carry steps to do that. Thanks, Alan.


Autoglym shampoo is very good, dont use too much.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Otto

If your mh has a large enough roof light you could open it wide and you or someone could stand on a box or similar inside the van and use a mop or similar to make some impact upon the roof-garden!

This is safer than cavorting on a step-ladder on the outside 8O 

Take care

Jagman


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Jagman said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> If your mh has a large enough roof light you could open it wide and you or someone could stand on a box or similar inside the van and use a mop or similar to make some impact upon the roof-garden!
> 
> ...


To do a propper job you need to get to all the seams to clean them and get all the green out, otherwise it comes back too quickly.

When I do a full hand valet it can take upto 2 hours to do the roof, rooflights and aerial etc, a mop would not do justice to a green roof.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies

I'll have to see weigh up costs of professional clean against knackering myself one too many times

Not sure Mrs de F would let me do it anyway

Oddly enough I have two sons; 28 and 30 who I should surely be able to shame into doing it for us

Used to be a guy at Rotherham who did a waterless chemical clean including the roof for about £15, but he seems to have gone out of business (can't imagine why)

Ciao 

O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi O

I am sure you will find a HAND car wash site in Chesterfield/ Sheffield area

Mostly situated on old filling station forecourts and run by Poles.


Dave p

erneboy streaking on windscreen is usually due to too moch shampoo.
Use a glass cleaner on windscreen.

Dave p


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Have a few says out in 'sunny' sussex and we can do a hab service and a full valet!!
> 
> Peter


Cost please


----------

